# Civil engineering jobs



## davemurt

Re there many Europeans working in construction in brazil as civil engineers? It's an area I would love to work but have heard you need fluent portugese,is this correct or would there be opportunities for a young European civil engineer with no portugese but who would be willing to learn it


----------



## lowellao

davemurt said:


> Re there many Europeans working in construction in brazil as civil engineers? It's an area I would love to work but have heard you need fluent portugese,is this correct or would there be opportunities for a young European civil engineer with no portugese but who would be willing to learn it



Hi Davemurt:

I am a Registered USA Civil Engineer who worked in Brazil many years ago - but over the past couple of years have started to go back there as a tourist. Its a great big and very friendly country, stable government, booming economy and an English/American system of justice. 

First regarding what I am current about I'll tell you thinks. Regarding other matters I suggest questions which will hopefully get you in the direction of the answers. 

(1) I do know - and obviously you do too that to be there - as anything other than a pure tourist for a few months- you need an employer sponsor. 

(2) You may not know that any Spanish - and just perhaps Italian - you ALREADY had in school or in your family will be tremendously helpful. You'll easily find that you will have quite a grasp of much of what is being said one on one. That in turn will vastly multiply speed at which your getting the speaking part. Focusing on the minor difference that exist in the vast majority of the words.

(3) Brazil requires all Engineers be registered if they are working at professional levels.


Second come the aspects I can only provide partial information.

(1) Have you approached any international architectural firms? Knowing your own experience and their roster of projects would suggest a firm working in/on a more remote part of that country initially. They might take you as it sounds that being alone your mobility would be attractive. This was the case when I was there.

(2) Brazil required registration of professional engineers and the initials of the organization that registers them is CREA. If you or a friend with fluency in Portuguese can help you go to YAHOO/BRAZIL in Portuguese and input to get the CREA website. I think it Conselho R----- de Engenheiria e Architectura. You could see if license reciprocity would enable a British Engineer to obtain a license to temporarily or permanently practice. I sure hope so as this will greatly facilitate getting an employment contract.

If not ---it might be possible to get a contract contingent upon getting registered in Brazil within a certain period of time. This is do-able if only IN MY OPINION if you are a fairly young engineer as you may or may not as you do here in the USA face taking tightly timed engineering tests testing your university training/engineering science subjects - and then only after passing those taking those tests be tested for your experience in your engineering specialty. 

It's my opinion because.......I am presently helping a 45 year old native Spanish speaking structural engineer whose Central American country didn't require registration. He immigrated the USA and continues to work 2+ years now as a paraprofessional in engineering while studying and re-taking the basic engineering/science portion. Hard for him since he hasn't touched the basic engineering science since leaving school. His structural specialty professional experience will permit him to easily pass that portion but he can't take that test until testing of his engineering education has been completed. 

If your adventurous and have God on your side anything is possible.

Let me know if you think I can offer you any further guidance.


----------

